# Copper Canyon in MX. Anyone taken this train?



## rrdude (Dec 2, 2019)

Looking for advice, both rail and non-rail. Biggest question I have, is the upgrade to EXECUTIVE on the *Chepe Express* worth the cost? Thanks. Here's my tentative itinerary:

Jan 18 (Sat)- ARRIVE IN CHIHUAHUA CITY
Chihuahua City is the capital of Chihuahua state, the largest state in Mexico. It is the passenger service terminus for the Chihuahua al Pacífico Railroad. This large, clean, high-desert city has museums and art galleries worth visiting. Revolutionary history abounds here. Your airport transport will give you your departure schedule for the train station (Bus or Van, correct?) tomorrow. Restaurant suggestion: Restaurante El Quintal; Perif. de la Juventud 6511, Plaza Las Haciendas, 31217 Chihuahua, Chih.

Hotel: Sheraton Soberano Meals: None

Jan 19 (Sun)- LAND TRANSFER TO DIVISADERO AREA
Depart from Chihuahua to Divisadero by land (I assume a BUS or Van?) with a tour to Creel and visit Mennonite camps. You will visit the main plaza of Creel, Arareko Lake and the mysterious rock formations of the Valley of Mushrooms followed by a visit to the old Jesuit Mission San Ignacio and interact with the Tarahumara natives in their cave home. Approx what time do we check into Hotel Mirador?

Hotel: Hotel Mirador at the Rim Meals: B at Sheraton L & D at Hotel Mirador
(Room w/ “Rim view”)

Jan 20(Mon) DIVISADERO OVERLOOK & ADVENTURE PARK
At 9:00am morning bus tour to scenic overlooks is included this morning. You have the option of enjoying the cable car ride across the canyon and /or an optional zip line tour. (For an optional zip line tour--(you return on the cable car-- and are sure and let the crew know you are taking the train today. We are not taking the train this day, correct? ) Pay directly.

Hotel: Mirador on the Rim Meals: B, L, D at Hotel Mirador
(Room w/ “Rim view”)

Jan 21(Tue)- EXPRESS TRAIN, EXECUTIVE CLASS, JOURNEY TO EL FUERTE LOS MICHOS
After breakfast, transfer at 8:00 AM to Divisadero Train Station for your return journey to El Fuerte. You are scheduled to arrive at around 2:24PM in El Fuerte. 4:35pm in Los Mochis

Your train journey through the Sierra Madre Mountains takes you some of the world's most spectacular scenery. You are riding The Chepe Express, the 653-kilometer railroad that links the capital of Chihuahua with the Pacific Coast city of Los Mochis, Sinaloa, via the Tarahumara Sierra. Differentiating the six-car Express from other Chihuahua-Pacific (Chepe) trains that have run on the line since its inauguration in 1961 are its luxury reclining seats, a bar and lounge affording panoramic views of the surrounding landscape, a double-story restaurant car, a terrace and wifi internet service.

Hotel: Hotel Posada Hidalgo Hotel Santa Anita, Los Michos Meals: B at Hotel Mirador
Are meals included with EXPRESS Train Ticket? One, or two?

Jan 22 (Wed)- DEPART EL FUERTE. LOS MICHOS. Complimentary shuttle to Los Mochis airport/bus station included. 

Hotel: None Meals: B at Hotel Posada Hidalgo Hotel Santa Anita 

The Net Package is $1280.00 usd per person per double room. 8 meals, all lodging, EXPRESS Executive train tickets (DIV- EF LM), tour out of Hotel Mirador, tour in Creel. It does not include meals not specified in the itinerary, optional tours as listed in the itinerary, plane fare, tips (the personnel live by tips along this route), and trip insurance.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 2, 2019)

Believe me it's worth the Upgrade on the Train!!

Its gotten Expensive, comparable to the Canadian in Price on a Daily Basis, but Worth It IMIO.

Your itenerary looks good, this is a Bucket List trip everyone who likes adventure and Trains should take!
( I've done it several times in Both Directions, on the Local ( aka the Campesino Tren)Once! and the Rest in First Class!


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Dec 3, 2019)

Does it actually function as a commuter train? I know I've seen/read stuff about Mexico investing in rail again.

Funny tidbit, when you arrive in CDMX (that's Mexico City to you fellers) the hallway to customs has billboards touting their coming intercity HSR.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Believe me it's worth the Upgrade on the Train!!
> 
> Its gotten Expensive, comparable to the Canadian in Price on a Daily Basis, but Worth It IMIO.
> 
> ...



Not expensive at all, those gold prices are in MXN Pesos


----------

